

The neo-feudal structure of Internet scale platforms. - olefoo
http://highscalability.com/blog/2010/1/25/lets-welcome-our-neo-feudal-overlords.html

======
DenisM
The difference is that you can move from one feudal to the next if you plan
ahead. EC2 images may not be easy to move, but your deployment scripts would
not be hard to replay on rackspace or any other VM host.

------
mag_hammer
in a lot of ways developers have been 'liberated' by these cloud systems to be
able to scale apps rapidly, plus we are also only in the early stages of the
cloud, it will be interesting to see how the playing field levels as more
players enter the market.

on a related note, <http://incubator.apache.org/libcloud/> is a python client
thats trying to create a unified library for a bunch of popular cloud hosts

